# Camping generator wanted



## sea hunt 202

Need to run an ac, micro, Flat screen, and a coffee pot. Which one do you guys suggest,I am in the market and do not know much about these generators


----------



## Pilot281

I run two Honda EU2000's in parallel when we "boondock" and have been very happy with them.


----------



## StinkBait

Pilot281 said:


> I run two Honda EU2000's in parallel when we "boondock" and have been very happy with them.


Same set-up here, love the honda's


----------



## Hunter11

I have a Champion 75531i Inverter Generator as a backup for power outages. I did a lot of research on them with many good reviews and they have a 2 year warranty. We have used it a couple of times now and are not disappointed. It will run one of our 15k AC units along with our residential fridge, one TV and a few lights. It is also very quiet and good on fuel. The 30A RV plug on the front panel is a plus and I just use a 50A to 30A dog bone adapter when using it.


----------



## StinkBait

Hunter11 said:


> I have a Champion 75531i Inverter Generator as a backup for power outages. I did a lot of research on them with many good reviews and they have a 2 year warranty. We have used it a couple of times now and are not disappointed. It will run one of our 15k AC units along with our residential fridge, one TV and a few lights. It is also very quiet and good on fuel. The 30A RV plug on the front panel is a plus and I just use a 50A to 30A dog bone adapter when using it.


x2, If I were in the market for a genny and not looking for a Honda or Yamaha I would have a Champion. They have a great reputation amongst the RV crowd.


----------



## Bayoutalker

Any generator with a 30A output is going to have problems running all of the equipment at the same time. All but the TV are high amp devices. If all are used at the same time, you will throw the breaker. Each one individually should be no problem.

I have a Yamaha 3000w Invertor that I have used for years on my camper and it works very well.

Cliff


----------



## smokinguntoo

Champion 4000/3500. $400 or less at Camping World. Nice and quiet. When it gets a few years old sell it on CL and get another.

SG2


----------



## redexpress

smokinguntoo said:


> Champion 4000/3500. $400 or less at Camping World. Nice and quiet. When it gets a few years old sell it on CL and get another.
> 
> SG2


 That's what I have. I had a few issues at first but it seems OK now. Got mine on sale at Tractor Supply...less than $250.
But I'm going to get 2 Honda 2000's sooner rather than later.


----------



## sea hunt 202

I will take a look at the champion, wanted something I can lift and hopefully it can be concealed under my fiber glass tanoe.


----------



## Bayoutalker

For the power you need you are gonna be hard pressed to find smaller and lighter. The only option I know is one of the 2 unit systems from Honda or Yamaha. Each unit would be smaller and lighter but quite a bit heavier on your wallet.

Cliff


----------



## sea hunt 202

Thanks


----------



## redexpress

sea hunt 202 said:


> I will take a look at the champion, wanted something I can lift and hopefully it can be concealed under my fiber glass tanoe.


 I want Hondas because I can't lift the Champion up and into the bed of my truck.
Ryobi makes a generator similar to the Honda for half the price. Mixed reviews. I heard the Ryobi run next to a Honda and it was a little louder.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-2-...Digital-Inverter-Generator-RYI2200G/205227796


----------



## redexpress

Probably the best deal on the Honda...the 2 with parallel cord and the 30amp plug..
http://www.mayberrys.com/Honda/generators/eu2combo.aspx

Free shipping.

Long run kit...
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200408951_200408951


----------



## captMike

*camping generator wanted*

Why not mount them in insulated box on rear bumper. No lifting, till you get home and want to take them off? Insulate the camper side and top, screen for air on other sides ( or vents), lock them and forget it.


----------



## Bayoutalker

I built a rack for the back of my camper that was large enough for the generator, fuel cans and a storage box. It was very convenient and saved a lot of space in my truck.

Cliff


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

I also built a rack. I have a 4300 Makita that is 50 state CARB compliant. I also have a cover for it. I start it every month when not in use.


----------



## Hunter11

This is what I am in the process of doing on the back of our 5th wheel. Ours came with a 2" receiver and my nephew is a welder so I am going to have him add some bracing so I can mount a cargo carrier and put the generator and a few other items back there to gain storage. Our 50A cord reel is at the back corner so pulling out enough cord to connect to the generator when needed will be easy.


----------



## Bayoutalker

A friend and I built two 2" receivers and welded them to the frame of the trailer. With dual attachment points there is no rocking of the rack. We built the rack the same width as the trailer and 24" wide. To do it we had to remove the bumper and grind the mounts off. After the receivers were welded on, we reattached the bumper to the receivers. It really looked like factory.

Cliff


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

^^ That is what we did. That is the back bumper that we cut off. The entire "rear porch" has several welded points of attachment. To the OP, this is just an idea for you and hope you figure out which generator you need. I have a 15k BTU AC and it needs a larger generator to run it. I would get the largest Inverter you would need. My next one will be a 5000W Inverter. Honda, Yamaha, Makita, Champion. Just from experience. We Trail Ride a lot and when traveling we stop sometimes to rest and it is nice to have the power we need when there is no power outlets to plug in to. Also the Inverters are quiet and are better on the electronics in your camper, especially the Flat screen TV. By the way, as stated getting that generator in and out of the truck is a PITA, which is why we built the porch. Generator is bolted and locked on the porch. Here is another pic with the cover.


----------



## Bayoutalker

Looks good. I made mine to be removable but I never did take it off until I sold the camper.

I do agree on the size recommendation. My camper had a 15k and my Yamaha 3000ise ran it fine but you couldn't run the air, tv, and microwave at the same time. We just turned the air off long enough to use the microwave.

OP, don't try to save money by buying a cheaper model especially if you are going to use it quite a bit. I have started mine at 7pm on a Friday and it ran continuously until Sunday noon. I just added fuel when the tank got low. A cheaper unit won't stand up to that kind of use.

Cliff


----------



## sea hunt 202

I like the bumper rack thing good idea


----------



## sea hunt 202

got one, thanks


----------

